# What next



## devo1113 (Oct 4, 2008)

i have an 05 goat with LT's and custom exhaust as well as a CAI. I am also getting ready to take it in for a full dyno tune. What other mods can i do that will give me the most HP for the cost. thanks in advance


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

cam-heads-turbo-s/c it all depends on your bank account


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Save up get a cam and tune, thats the best mod I've done.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Save up get a cam and tune, thats the best mod I've done.


I didn't know you have a cam!

Go for the cam and tune definitely... atleast the tune if your not in the price range for both.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with everyone here cam and tune will be the best bet.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I didn't know you have a cam!


Yeah I have a few dollars invested in my car.


----------

